# Le Mans Series: Podium for Audi at Inaugural ILMC round



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Silverstone – Audi started into the new Intercontinental Le Mans Cup (ILMC) with a podium result. In the 1000-kilometer race at Silverstone (Great Britain) Timo Bernhard and Dindo Capello in the Audi R15 TDI occupied third place. 

* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It seems that track conditions suited Peugeot better on Sunday compared to practice and qualifying, as Audi seemed to underadjust their cars to the conditions and adopted a conservative strategy on the #8 after the #7 was withdrawn. Audi still has a shot at the ILMC teams championship, but the #7's DNF makes it hard to win back the manufacturers' title unless Peugeot has similiar issues, which they might at PLM, which has just as many cars entered on a faster, narrower track with more stuff to hit, and the LMPC/GTC pro-am classes.

Peugeot will need to be on their toes for PLM, where Audi does have a baseline from last year and data from Silverstone, and for China, where neither Audi or Peugeot have raced.


----------

